# Anyone have problems with OPPO BDP-83?



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just received my new OPPO BDP-83 and I cannot get multichannel sound out of my onkyo 805. The oppo is connected via HDMI and set to bitstream.

I would really love to hear SACD DSD direct on my 805, but all I get is stereo pcm. Likewise, even my blu-ray movies show stereo PCM on the receiver even though the player says 5.1 TrueHD.

Anyone seen or head of a problem like this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok gents.... Here's the scoop.

If you have the same problem I did, make sure the "HDMI Audio Out" setting in the receiver is turned to "Off". This is in the "HDMI Setup" menu under the hardware settings. 

DSD at last! :assshake: :cloud9:


Now where are my LS9's? oke:


----------

